# home check help needed in different places, please read to see if you can help



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

We have had such a fantastic response to our 2nd Christmas appeal which is to find fosterer's for Christmas to enable animal stuck in kennels or cages to spend some time in a nice warm cosy bed with plenty of TLC. As we have had such a great response we need help to home check people for this appeal in the following area still, if you can help with any please email me at
[email protected]

Thank you

Kent - Dogs
Tyne & wear - dogs & rabbits
Edinburgh - all
London - dogs
Merseyside - dogs
Kent - any
Middlesex - cat
Lancashire - dogs & small furries
Surrey - dogs & cats
Hampshire - Dogs & rodents
Cheshire - Dogs
Devon - Dogs & small furries
Oxfordshire - any
London - dogs
Surrey - lurchers
Essex - dogs
Cheshire - any
Kent - cats & dogs
Hemel Hempstead - any
Derbyshire - cats & dogs
Flintshire - dogs
Hampshire - any
Lincolnshire - small dogs
Essex - dogs
Nottinghamshire - dogs
Cornwall - small furries & exotics & birds
North Yorks - cats & small furries & birds
Staffordshire - guinea pigs & chickens
West Mids - cats
Lancashire - cats
Merseyside - dogs
Oxfordshire - dogs & small furries & reptiles

Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi I have just emailed you - live in Staffordshire but could cover West Midlands aswell if need be! 

:thumbup:


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you


----------

